# English Girl Living In Thessaloniki...



## racheal131 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey, im a 21 year old who has been living in Thessaloniki the past two winters.
I have a greek partner who is currently studying here although he is actually from Corfu. We spend our summer time from June - Oct in Corfu and are back in Thessaloniki Oct - June.
I would like to get intouch with any English girls living out here ... it will make life soo much easier hehe.

Also, although i can speak quite a lot of Greek, i was wondering if anybody know of any greek classes in Thessaloniki, preferably Centre...

Thanks...
Racheal


----------



## thassos29 (Jun 8, 2009)

racheal131 said:


> Hey, im a 21 year old who has been living in Thessaloniki the past two winters.
> I have a greek partner who is currently studying here although he is actually from Corfu. We spend our summer time from June - Oct in Corfu and are back in Thessaloniki Oct - June.
> I would like to get intouch with any English girls living out here ... it will make life soo much easier hehe.
> 
> ...


Hey Rachel 

Wow i know how you feel to beliving in Greece witout young Brits suck as ourselves around! It is hard and admittingly can become quite lonely but trust me when i tell you that your missing out on nothing in the UK! 
I have also lived in Greece previously for 2 years and am also able to get by with the language. I'm a 21 year old female wanting to return to Greece full time. Instead of studying the Greek language (as this is proving to be extreamely expensive), i have found a program that is guarenteed to find work for you within the hospitality industry in Greece with a small fee of 400euros. Learning Greek will just go from there i guess. I am hoping to return in September, and can't wait!Best way to learn is to be in the environment! Would be good if your boyfriend could give you lessons or maybe a friend!

Regards
Siobhan


----------



## racheal131 (Jun 3, 2009)

Im able to get by the language also, i havent had any greek lessons, basically what i know is from being surrounded by greeks .... i am going to attend greek lessons once i get back to thessaloniki as im now in corfu for the summer.
I just thought it would be nice to meet english people too living out here but in thessaloniki, i know one!

What part of greece do you want to live in full time? were you in thessaloniki the previous time you were living out here?

I know a greek language school in thessaloniki called XEN, lessons happen twice a week with a one off fee .. something like 15euros. i know a girl going and she is doing well with the language, i just need more confidence!!

thanks for the reply!


----------



## thassos29 (Jun 8, 2009)

racheal131 said:


> Im able to get by the language also, i havent had any greek lessons, basically what i know is from being surrounded by greeks .... i am going to attend greek lessons once i get back to thessaloniki as im now in corfu for the summer.
> I just thought it would be nice to meet english people too living out here but in thessaloniki, i know one!
> 
> What part of greece do you want to live in full time? were you in thessaloniki the previous time you were living out here?
> ...


I actually lived on a small island called thassos previously but it did get quite boring as it is soooo small! I was looking at living in eiter Athens, Kavala or Thessaloniki but to just go out there with nothing in search for a job and accommodation is not really the best idea ao that is why i am applying to do this program.


----------



## expatgreece.gr (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi Racheal,

When I first came to Thess I went on the Greek course at the University. It was well priced, the teaching was good and I learnt a lot in the 10 hours a week I was studying. That's probably the best way to learn and you'll get to meet a whole load more foreigners at the same time (possibly some Brits too).

<snip>

Best regards

Malcolm


----------



## nina.bougas (Nov 23, 2009)

racheal131 said:


> Hey, im a 21 year old who has been living in Thessaloniki the past two winters.
> I have a greek partner who is currently studying here although he is actually from Corfu. We spend our summer time from June - Oct in Corfu and are back in Thessaloniki Oct - June.
> I would like to get intouch with any English girls living out here ... it will make life soo much easier hehe.
> 
> ...


Hi Racheal,

My name is Nina and I am a 26yr old girl coming from South Africa to live in Thessaloniki. I am going to attend the Aristotle University where I have enroled in a 3 month Greek language course which starts in Feb 2010-June2010. This course runs 5 days a week for 4 hours a day! Very hectic I know, but I thought it would be the best way to learn to speak the language. I am of Greel decent, so really want to get to know the culture better. 

Maybe if you are still there next year we could meet? I am going alone and have absolutely know idea about anything!


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 21, 2008)

racheal131 said:


> Hey, im a 21 year old who has been living in Thessaloniki the past two winters.
> I have a greek partner who is currently studying here although he is actually from Corfu. We spend our summer time from June - Oct in Corfu and are back in Thessaloniki Oct - June.
> I would like to get intouch with any English girls living out here ... it will make life soo much easier hehe.
> 
> ...


Hi Racheal
This is Jacqueline if you are still in Thessaloniki there is a group 
Friends in Thessaloniki (Thessaloníki) - Meetup.com
We meet up for coffee or walks or theater or Cinema
different things anyway check it out you might like it
best regards
Jacqueline


----------



## priggipisa (Mar 8, 2010)

I replied earlier but it didn't go thru, maybe because I included my email? Anyway, if you're interested there is a group IWOG International Women of Greece that meets every 2nd Wednesday of the month at Anatolia School in Panorama. You can check their website IWOG dot GR There is also a "out of towners" group that meets at Lotos bar once a month, I can send you more info on that if you'd like to email me at priggipisa at yahoo dot com (hope that works) Artemis


----------

